# Joey 5/27



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

24 perch and some catfish. All were 10”-12” fish except for one. Fishing minnows and jigs.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey you dah man!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like some good eating gonna happen!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What happened to the beer can?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> What happened to the beer can?



Crappie ate em....


Way ta go brother!!! Nice going again!:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> What happened to the beer can?


I didn’t open one until I started home.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's a good mess of fish to jump in the boat. A very good day.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I didn’t open one until I started home.


Too much dedication, wouldn't make it on the Shur-Ketch!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry for sure!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey! You gettin your groove back? I could only muster 5 friday but a well baited trot line provided plenty of flathead nuggets for a sunday fish fry!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Hey! You gettin your groove back? I could only muster 5 friday but a well baited trot line provided plenty of flathead nuggets for a sunday fish fry!


I’m climbing back out of my Rut. I catfished Saturday and only caught 3 fish. I just couldn’t get anything going.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Job JW. Hope to see ya out there soon. Only a couple more weeks of this paper mill outage.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ironman said:


> Good Job JW. Hope to see ya out there soon. Only a couple more weeks of this paper mill outage.


Hurry up and get through with it. I’ll get us some located.


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

I was up at Hubbards on Saturday, got 15 perch on minnows, switched to crickets for bream but only got one, quit about noon before the rain.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

UH1PLT said:


> I was up at Hubbards on Saturday, got 15 perch on minnows, switched to crickets for bream but only got one, quit about noon before the rain.


I should have perch fished. I was catfishing and come up empty.

15 is a good day though. I’ll be up there this weekend if the water don’t get to high.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Summer time crappie fishing is something that I never mastered. I use to be pretty good at winter time fishing for them but in the summer they always kicked my butt.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

ironman said:


> Good Job JW. Hope to see ya out there soon. Only a couple more weeks of this paper mill outage.


 Are you at the IP cantonment mill ?


----------

